

Do geeks travel? - hbbio
http://triptizer.com

======
blackRust
The title does not match the link, the website seems to cater to more than
just geeks. Also it does not say much about itself, just wants me to sign up!

~~~
hbbio
If you're curious, just throw in some disposable email (like yopmail.com).
Having an account is part of the solution (where you don't just search for
travel items), but we don't profile anything whatsoever.

